# Husqvarna k750 air leak



## jearhart (Jan 28, 2021)

I am working on my neighbor’s concrete saw that wasn’t running. P&C were toast so I swapped them out with aftermarket. Now I have the jug back on and pressure testing the crank case and it won’t hold pressure. Found the leak location with soap bubble but can not figure out for the life of me what the purpose of this ball bearing type thing is. I tested the old cylinder and it held pressure from both directions.

Can someone shed light on this and how I can go about fixing this leak?

Thank you


----------

